# Putt... glove or no glove?



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Do you always wear gloves during play time? Why or why not?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I always wear a glove during general play apart from putting. I tend to find that the grip can get sweaty and slip without a glove. When putting, stopping the putter from coming flying out of my hand isnt a problem as I'm not trying to put the ball 300 yards.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

i just leave my glove on the whole time....during important events though, i take my glove off during putting.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I have gotten to the point where I take the glove off after each shot. I hate the end of summer when you end up with one white hand and one brown hand.


----------



## reins (May 30, 2006)

The glove is always on and yes I have a wicked golfers tan.


----------



## Evesdad (Jun 18, 2006)

*on*

on all the time as too lazy to put on take off, put on take off!!!!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I leave it on. I have really big hands and if I tried to take it off too often, I'd just tear it up.


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

I leave my glove on for the whole round...always have always will...


----------



## flomarilius (Jun 20, 2006)

I will usually take it off after every shot. I dont like the glove to get sweaty. Now for putting, I really think that if you putt with a glove on you lose alot of feel. Since I use a split grip I find that its a bit easier to get into rythym (thats not spelled right).


----------



## xStyLe (May 10, 2006)

I take my glove off after every shot. And my glove is off when putting.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> I have gotten to the point where I take the glove off after each shot. I hate the end of summer when you end up with one white hand and one brown hand.


Wear it with pride, man! :thumbsup: That's the sign of a summer well-spent!
I un-velcro it between shots and take it off inside 150 yds.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

lol no way, I cant go into my local pubs looking like a 1980's Michael Jackson.

Also for me, taking the glove off while putting is part of my regular routine. It helps me concentrate on the putt coming up and getting my brain in gear for the most important part of the game 



white_tiger_137 said:


> Wear it with pride, man! :thumbsup: That's the sign of a summer well-spent!
> I un-velcro it between shots and take it off inside 150 yds.


----------



## Aaron (Jul 17, 2006)

My glove is always off for putting, it improves the feel of putting imensly with it off. And believe me I need that at the moment.


----------



## BirdieMaster (Jun 8, 2006)

for putting i take them off, since it does take away feel, and i grip my putter as lightly as possible, and i take them off after a drive or my second shot since i dont want to get a white left hand.


----------



## RickK (Jul 18, 2006)

Never take the glove off to putt.


----------

